# Which Piece that you love is not FAMOUS ??



## robert newman

Everyone has heard musical works that are wonderful, should be famous, but aren't. I can think of a few - 

1. Glazunov - 4th Symphony
2. Ralph Vaughan Williams - 'Serenade to Music' (for Solo Singers and Orchestra)
3. Schumann - Violin Concerto 
4. Virtually all works by Jan Dismas Zelenka (1679-1745)
5. Prokofiev - Cantata on the 1917 Revolution
6. Virtually all works by Andre Medtner
7. 'Banks of Green Willow' and 'A Shropshire Lad' (orchestral) by George Butterworth 

etc. 

I'd love to know other members suggestions 

Thanks


----------



## Hexameron

Interesting list there Robert. Here's mine in no particular order:

1. Tchaikovsky - Piano Sonata No. 3
2. Thalberg - Fantasia on Rossini's _Moise_
3. Thalberg - Grand fantasia on Beethoven's 7th
4. Henselt - Poem d'amour Op. 3
5. Brahms - Piano Quartet No. 1 Op. 26
6. Mendelssohn - Piano Sonata in E major Op. 6
7. Glazunov - _The Forest _symphonic poem
8. Balakirev - _Tamara_ symphonic poem
9. Nicolai - _The Merry Wives of Windsor_ overture
10. Lortzing - _The Armorer of Worms_ overture
11. Reger - _Fatherland _ overture
12. Mozart - String Quartet K. 464 (or is this by Luchesi? )
13. Busoni - Introduzione e Capriccio Paganini
14. Godowsky - Passacaglia based on the first eight bars of Schubert's _Unfinished Symphony_
15. Mosonyi - Funeral March for the Death of Istvan Szechenyi
16. Chopin - Marche funebre in C minor
17. Pixis - Fantasia dramattica on Meyerbeer's _Les Huguenots_
18. Franck - Pastorale Op. 19
19. Hummel - Piano Septet No. 1 in D minor
20. Berlioz - _King Lear_ overture
21. Berlioz - _Les francs-juges_ overture
22. Rossini - La charite
23. Liszt - Fantasy and Fugue on a theme of Meyerbeer
24. Beethoven - Romance for Violin and Orchestra No. 2
25. Alkan - Concerto for Solo Piano Op. 39


----------



## linz

I listened to an early string sextet (1)? or (2)? of Brahms, and found the fiddle tune fit enough to stick in my head for a long time, still have it up there. And a late work of Carl Orff 'De Temporum Fine Comoedia', just as powerful as 'Carmina Burana', not to mention the amazing plot has to do with Lucifer asking forgiveness from God. (Karajan/Cologne Radio Symphony/1979/DG)


----------



## Topaz

I need a definition of "famous works" to be able to do this.

A possible list is the Classic FM Hall of Fame, even though it is a bit biased towards the UK market.

http://www.classicfm.com/Article.asp?id=223578&spid=9443

Missing items that I like are:

1. *Beethoven:* Cello & Piano Sonata No 3; Archduke Piano Trio
2. *Berlioz* Roman Carnival
3. *Brahms* Piano Solo Op 119; Piano Quintet; Clarinet Quintet
4. *Bruckner* Symph 4
5. *Franck* Cello & Piano Sonata A Maj
6. *Glazunov* Violin Concerto A min
7. * Liszt* Piano Sonata B Min
8. *Mozart* Symp 39
9. *Respighi* Fountains of Rome
10. *Rimsky-Korsakov* Russian Easter Festival Overture
11. *Schumann* Piano Solo Op 11, 17, 28/2; Symps 1-4; Piano Quintet; Cello Concerto, Op 70 Adagio & Allegro; Op 92 Konzertstuke; Violin Concerto
12. *Schubert* Piano Sonatas 18, 20, 21; Impromptus; Piano Trio No 2; Adagio in E Flat Maj (Notturno); String Quartet No 13 & 14; String Quintet C Maj
13. *Tchaikovsky* Marche Slave

...........

Topaz


----------



## BassFromOboe

I only discovered the music of Sir Granville Bantock quite recently. Much of his orchestral stuff is well worth trying, and I am particularly keen on his Celtic Symphony.

Good cello concertos are in short supply, and I think those by Dohnanyi, Schumann, and Matinu should be better known. The Dohnanyi piece is very tuneful and I am surprised that it is not more popular.

It is amazing that a composer as influential as Bartok is so little heard and understood these days. I think he did manage one entry in the latest Classic FM Hall of Fame. His 2nd Violin Concerto is one of the all-time great pieces.


----------



## Celloman

Riders to the Sea-Vaughan Williams
Resphigi-Roman Festivals
Lacrimosa-Penderecki
Howard Hanson-Symphony #4 "Requiem"
William Schuman-Symphony #7
Paul Creston-Symphony #2
Messiaen-L'Ascension
Sibelius-Lemminkanen Suite (3rd movement is an obvious exception-it's "The Swan of Tuonela)


----------



## Topaz

*Classic FM Hall Of Fame*: For those who don't know how this list is compiled, it's a once a year thing around Easter. Anyone can vote and you can include up to 3 pieces of your choice. The voting takes place over several weeks, and over the 3 days before Easter Sunday they play the results in reverse order culminating on Easter Sunday at the number 1 spot. There is plenty of advance publicity for the voting, so it should be quite big but they never publish the results of the number of votes cast.

The main weaknesses are that it's limited to 3 pieces, and that some people simply refer to a whole piece like Tristan Und Isolde. The latter especially rather messes things up, but the organisers haven't found a way round this. Some results are surprising (eg hardly any Schumann, no Liszt or Bartok), but that seems to be the preferences in the UK. I reckon this could be partly the result of the limitation to 3 pieces. Who is going to put down a piece of, say, Bartok in a list of 3? One or two maybe, but not many. I reckon it should be up to 10 choices. I think I'll e-mail CFM accordingly.

Incidentally, Kurkikohtaus, this is where I got my inspired "guesswork" of the rank order of preferred composers among UK listeners. It wasn't guesswork at all. I used a spreadsheet to work out which are the most popular, using a simple declining weighting system for these works.

The BBC (*Radio 3*) would never dream of doing anything so vulgar! They're far too reserved to contemplate anything like this.

Are there any *similar radio-station *lists in other countries? It would be interesting to compare the results in other countries, especially in USA, Germany.

Topaz


----------



## Saturnus

This classic FM list is very interesting, almost no Bartók, no Telemann or Corelli and no Poulenc! Not even Mahler's ninth! I would definately choose a Bartók piece in my top 3, and I know many that would. Seems like heavier works won't get onto this list. 
According to the CFM-list my own list at this thread would have to be much longer, but I really restrained myself...

_Baroque_
*Jan Dismas Zelenka*: Six Trio Sonatas for Two Oboes, Bassoon (and basso continuo), Litaniae Lauretanae and Concerto a 8 concertanti
*Heinrich Pisendel*: Sonata for Orchestra, in c
*Arcangelo Correlli*: Concerto Grosso op. 6 no. 1 & 4
*Johann Sebastian Bach*: Concerto for Oboe d'amore
*Georg Philip Telemann*: Canon Sonata no. 1, for two Sopran instruments and Viola Concerto
-
_Classical_
*Wolfgang A. Mozart*: Gran Partitta, for Wind ensemble, KW361
*Ludwig van Beethoven*: Violin Sonata nr. 6
*Antonio Rosetti*: Oboe concerto in D
-
_Romantic/Lyrical_
*Pyotr Tchaikovsky*: Symphony no. 1, 4 and 'Manfred'
*Antonín Dvorák*: Piano Quintet, in A, Op.81
*Camille Saint-Saëns*: Septet for trumpet, piano, 2violins, viola, cello & contrabass
*Samuel Barber*: Summer Music, for wind quintet, op. 31
*Francis Poulenc*: Sonata for Violin, Sonata for Oboe and Organ Concerto
*Johannes Brahms*: Piano Quartet no. 1 and Viola Sonatas
-
_Modern_
*Paul Hindemith*: Violin concerto
*Béla Bartók*: 15 Hungarian pesant songs, Roumanian Christmas Carols, The Miraculous Mandarin, Piano Concertos, Violin Duos, Violin Sonata, Music for Strings, percussion and celesta, String Quartet no.3 and Bluebeard's Castle (really, it's the only opera I have ever enjoyed)


----------



## Rachman

Wow, you guys know a lot of composers. Some I haven't even heard of. Where the hell do you have time to listen to all that music?


----------



## Hexameron

Rachman said:


> Wow, you guys know a lot of composers. Some I haven't even heard of. Where the hell do you have time to listen to all that music?


For me, I try to make it 6/7, as in 6 hours a day, 7 days a week. My commute in the morning and in the afternoon gives me a full hour of classical music in the car. And then from 6-12, no matter what I'm doing, I've got a constant stream of classical music playing. You'd be surprised how much music you can familiarize with that schedule...


----------



## Frederik Magle

Ah, there are so many  but here's an excerpt - on top of my head:

• Max Reger: Variations & Fugue on a theme of J.S.Bach (for piano), Op.81
• Bohuslav Martinu: Les fresques de Piero della Francesca (and many other works of this great composer!)
• Marcel Dupré: Symphonie-Passion, Op. 23 (somewhat famous in organist circles, yet not outside)
• John Ireland: Concertino Pastorale

hmmm... those are just the first that comes to my mind, but I'm missing a lot, so I'll probably add many more later. Anyhow, these are in my opinion all true masterpieces that deserves much more recognition that what they've got.


----------



## Edward Elgar

Chopin - Polonaise in C minor

You must hear this before you die! - ALL OF YOU!


----------



## Lynx

Seeing Edward Elgar's post has jogged my memory.

Edward Elgar's Crown of India Suite. Has anyone ever heard the whole work? It's so beautiful but recordings of it seem to be hard to come by.

I urge you to listen to it, if you can find a recording of it that is. 

Lynne


----------



## Hexameron

Edward Elgar said:


> Chopin - Polonaise in C minor
> 
> You must hear this before you die! - ALL OF YOU!


I second that.


----------



## Lark Ascending

The music of British composer Gerald Finzi.


----------



## Asperjames

Scriabin - Fantasie Op.28


----------



## Kurkikohtaus

Neat lists, everyone, I especially like Saturnus's contribution.

OK, for my choice. I will refrain from mentioning obscure Sibelius pieces I love, like _Kurkikohtaus_ for instance... oops...

So I will offer this gem:

*Korngold*'s opera *Die Tote Stadt*.

It is very _post_-post-romantic, at times kitshy and at times vulgar... but I conducted it in staging rehearsals as an assistant at the Janacek Opera in Brno CZ for a full 5 weeks in preparation for the Korngold Centenary Festival, and grew to love it. I think of some of the melodies _every single day_ since.


----------



## ezydriver

*Bela Bartok * - Hungarian peasant dances.
* Brahms* - Hungarian dance No. 1.
*Rimsky Korsakov* - Lithuanian dance.


----------



## Lisztfreak

1. Liszt - Valse mélancolique
2. Brahms - Piano Sonata no.3 (isn't it actually famous...?)
3. Enescu - Romanian Rhapsody no.1
4. Grieg - Violin Sonata no.3
5. Liszt - 'Christus' (oratorio)
6. Enescu - Concertpiece for Viola and Piano
7. Sorkocevic - Symphony no.3
8. Sibelius - Serenade for Violin and Orchestra no.2
9. Livadic - Nocturne in F sharp minor, 'Soul in an Evening Mood'
10. Elgar - Romance for Bassoon and Orchestra
11. Brahms - Intermezzo no.1


----------



## oisfetz

Ottar Taktakishvili first violin concerto. IMHO,one of the most beautiful ever written.


----------



## Manuel

> Wow, you guys know a lot of composers. Some I haven't even heard of. Where the hell do you have time to listen to all that music?


Take your time to discover it. I've been listening for six years only and at this point I have about 1700 cds. However, I can assure you my collection will keep growing, there's a lot of music out there for me to be discovered.

You shouldn't be impressed by the names you read here. Most of the names and works listed in this thread are rare if you are an amateur. I dare to say most of them are actually the first pieces you get when your collection/knowledge in this subject grows.

This works were listed here and I don't think they should be considered as rare stuff:

Ralph Vaughan Williams - 'Serenade to Music' (for Solo Singers and Orchestra)
Schumann - Violin Concerto - *Come on, this is one of the most popular vc outhere*
Brahms - Piano Quartet No. 1 Op. 26
Mozart - String Quartet K. 464 (or is this by Luchesi? )
Godowsky - Passacaglia based on the first eight bars of Schubert's Unfinished Symphony
Berlioz - King Lear overture
Berlioz - Les francs-juges overture
Beethoven - Romance for Violin and Orchestra No. 2
Alkan - Concerto for Solo Piano Op. 39
Brahms' string sextets - *Really? They're a standard part in repertoire*
Beethoven: Cello & Piano Sonata No 3; Archduke Piano Trio
Berlioz Roman Carnival
Brahms Piano Solo Op 119; Piano Quintet; Clarinet Quintet
Bruckner Symph 4 - *One of the most famous symphonies, by a very well known composer*
Glazunov Violin Concerto A min - *A common piece in the repertoire*
Liszt Piano Sonata B Min - - *A common piece in the repertoire*
8. Mozart Symp 39 -* Mozart a rare thing?*
Respighi Fountains of Rome - *One of Respighi's most famous works*
Rimsky-Korsakov Russian Easter Festival Overture - Nothin to say about this, too popular 
Tchaikovsky Marche Slave - *THE PROM QUEEN, probablt the most popular work ever*.
Chopin - Polonaise in C minor - *Come on...*  
2. Brahms - Piano Sonata no.3 (isn't it actually famous...?)    
3. Enescu - Romanian Rhapsody no.1 - You play at almost every amateur orchestra
11. Brahms - Intermezzo no.1 - *Opus number? ... It's a joke, they're part of the standard repertoire also*

My list would include
symphonies by Peterson-Berger and Draeseke
Bacri's Une Priere
K. A. Hartmann's violin concerto
Bruckner chamber works (not rare, but also non standard)
Elgar's chamber work from his early stage.
Kabalevsky's Requiem Op72 
violin sonatas by G. L. Catoire.
Khrennikov's violin concertos
Tubin - Requiem for fallen soldiers, and his violin concertos
J. O. af Sillen - 3rd symphony and violin concerto
Atterberg - Symphonies and concertos
Szymanowski - piano sonatas, and Metopes.
Andriessen's organ concerto
Kopylov - his marvelous symphony
a few symphonies by Alberich Magnard
Malipiero's violin concerto (even though it's a bit scratchy....)



oisfetz said:


> Ottar Taktakishvili first violin concerto. IMHO,one of the most beautiful ever written.


I'll try to get it. Is it longer and quieter than the second?


----------



## Hexameron

Manuel said:


> This works were listed here and I don't think they should be considered as rare stuff:
> 
> Ralph Vaughan Williams - 'Serenade to Music' (for Solo Singers and Orchestra)
> Schumann - Violin Concerto - *Come on, this is one of the most popular vc outhere*
> Brahms - Piano Quartet No. 1 Op. 26
> Mozart - String Quartet K. 464 (or is this by Luchesi? )
> Godowsky - Passacaglia based on the first eight bars of Schubert's Unfinished Symphony
> Berlioz - King Lear overture
> Berlioz - Les francs-juges overture
> Beethoven - Romance for Violin and Orchestra No. 2
> Alkan - Concerto for Solo Piano Op. 39
> Brahms' string sextets - *Really? They're a standard part in repertoire*
> Beethoven: Cello & Piano Sonata No 3; Archduke Piano Trio
> Berlioz Roman Carnival
> Brahms Piano Solo Op 119; Piano Quintet; Clarinet Quintet
> Bruckner Symph 4 - *One of the most famous symphonies, by a very well known composer*
> Glazunov Violin Concerto A min - *A common piece in the repertoire*
> Liszt Piano Sonata B Min - - *A common piece in the repertoire*
> 8. Mozart Symp 39 -* Mozart a rare thing?*
> Respighi Fountains of Rome - *One of Respighi's most famous works*
> Rimsky-Korsakov Russian Easter Festival Overture - Nothin to say about this, too popular
> Tchaikovsky Marche Slave - *THE PROM QUEEN, probablt the most popular work ever*.
> Chopin - Polonaise in C minor - *Come on...*
> 2. Brahms - Piano Sonata no.3 (isn't it actually famous...?)
> 3. Enescu - Romanian Rhapsody no.1 - You play at almost every amateur orchestra
> 11. Brahms - Intermezzo no.1 - *Opus number? ... It's a joke, they're part of the standard repertoire also*


This is not about rarities per se; it's about what is *not* famous. You're right about a few of those like the Brahms' and the Liszt. But I guarantee only a fortunate few have experienced Alkan's Op. 39, the Godowsky, the Mozart K.464, the Glazunov VC, the two Berlioz overtures and even the Beethoven Romance No. 2 (No. 1 is famous). If we were to go by NPR's guide, just about every single one of these in the above list would not be considered "famous," so I think we've done a decent job so far.


----------



## Manuel

Hexameron said:


> This is not about rarities per se; it's about what is *not* famous.


Well... they are rarities just because they're not famous. 

If EMI, DG or Phillips massively released a cheap cd with Segerstam playing symphonies by Vermeulen they might find their way into the general audience. The same would happen if you put a gun on Vengerov's head and force him to record Guerra-Peixe's concertino, to release it in a cheap and massive way.

What I pointed out is that many works listed as rare are not really THAT rare. There are works even more obscure out there.


----------



## Hexameron

Manuel said:


> Well... they are rarities just because they're not famous.
> 
> What I pointed out is that many works listed as rare are not really THAT rare. There are works even more obscure out there.





> symphonies by Peterson-Berger and Draeseke
> Bacri's Une Priere
> K. A. Hartmann's violin concerto
> Bruckner chamber works (not rare, but also non standard)
> Elgar's chamber work from his early stage.
> Kabalevsky's Requiem Op72
> violin sonatas by G. L. Catoire.
> Khrennikov's violin concertos
> Tubin - Requiem for fallen soldiers, and his violin concertos
> J. O. af Sillen - 3rd symphony and violin concerto
> Atterberg - Symphonies and concertos
> Szymanowski - piano sonatas, and Metopes.
> Andriessen's organ concerto
> Kopylov - his marvelous symphony
> a few symphonies by Alberich Magnard
> Malipiero's violin concerto (even though it's a bit scratchy....)


Well, if we're to use these as the standard by which we must measure rarities, then none of our contributions can compete.

I don't believe I've heard any of that except Szymanowski.


----------



## Topaz

I wasn't aware this is a competition to list the most obscure classical works in history. I thought it was about decent works that are "not famous".

No one offered a definition of "not famous" except me. I defined this as works not included in the *Classic FM Hall of Fame 300*. I realise that this list is by no means definitive, but it was something objective to start with as an observable benchmark. Ideally, I guess that 300 is not that high a number but that is all that's readily available which I could think of at the time.

Having stated my assumptions, I then listed various works which I like and which I thought might appeal to others but which are not on this list.

What's wrong with this procedure? Could anyone who thinks it is inappropriate please provide a more appropriate list, or refer to a list, of all classical works which they consider are famous, and provide objective justification based on published results that can be verified. I'm not interested in mere personal opinions. I'll be very interested to see the results. Thanks.


----------



## Kurkikohtaus

Manuel, you make some good points by breaking down people's contributions and letting the in on the fact that the pieces they thought were not so famous are actually quite common.

But I take strong issue with the following:



Manuel said:


> Schumann - Violin Concerto - *Come on, this is one of the most popular vc outhere*


Schumann Violin Concerto is an oddity that is disliked by most soloists, who look at it and put it away. It is hardly ever performed in concert. If you say it is "one of the most popular", then what is Mendelssohn, Tchaikovsky, Beethoven, Brahms, Sibelius, the Mozart Concertos, Vivaldi's Four Seasons, Prokofiev (both of them)... even Elgar and Korngold are performed more frequently than Schumann.

That is not to say that the Schumann piece is *bad[/I], I'm just saying that if someone likes it, it definitely does belong on a list of favourite "not-famous" pieces.*


----------



## ChamberNut

As for Schumann, an honorable mention for quality works, but yet "not famous", are his 3 String Quartets.

They _are_ good, but rarely do you find recordings of all 3 in a set, and are not part of the standard string quartet repertoire.

For string quartet fans, it's worthwhile to check out his 3rd String Quartet, by Alberni Quartet or Fine Arts Quartet.


----------



## Manuel

Topaz said:


> No one offered a definition of "not famous" except me.


That's great. Would you please be kind enough to send me a picture of you? So that I can build a bronze idol of you from it?



> What's wrong with this procedure?


Nobody has ever said it was wrong. I just listed what I think is rare (even though as I know the works I mentioned, they are not rare anymore to me. Well... they are less rare now  ) This is of course a personal thing, depending on each listener's knowledge and apetite on classical music. However, what I pointed out is that many works enumerated here are not, by any means, rarities.



> Schumann Violin Concerto is an oddity that is disliked by most soloists, who look at it and put it away. It is hardly ever performed in concert. If you say it is "one of the most popular", then what is Mendelssohn, Tchaikovsky, Beethoven, Brahms, Sibelius, the Mozart Concertos, Vivaldi's Four Seasons, Prokofiev (both of them)... even Elgar and Korngold are performed more frequently than Schumann.


I would be completely wrong If I didn't accept you have a strong point there. And I didn't really like the work until I heard it played by Szeryng. This guy did change my mind and my attitude towards this concerto.


----------



## Hexameron

Manuel said:


> That's great. Would you please be kind enough to send me a picture of you? So that I can build a bronze idol of you from it?


This kind of flippancy is uncalled for; Topaz has articulated himself politely and without a hint of hostility toward you. If you think that his declaration was out of arrogance, you're grossly mistaken. Read Topaz's #4 post back on page 1 to understand. It was a matter of fact that Topaz has based his entire "not famous" list according to what he felt should be included in the Classic FM Hall of Fame. He's the only one who has had enough common sense to establish such a reference. He's absolutely _correct_ that no one else has concretely defined "not famous."

Manuel, I think some resolution will come in this thread if you can provide your own definition for "famous" and who judges what is "rare" or not. Perhaps "fame" needs a scale in order to be understood. If Brahms's String Sextets and Chopin's Polonaise in C minor are famous, then what is Beethoven's 5th and Dvorak's 9th? Ultra famous?


----------



## Manuel

Hexameron said:


> Manuel, I think some resolution will come in this thread if you can provide your own definition for "famous" and who judges what is "rare" or not. Perhaps "fame" needs a scale in order to be understood. If Brahms's String Sextets and Chopin's Polonaise in C minor are famous, then what is Beethoven's 5th and Dvorak's 9th? Ultra famous?


No. They are all very well known works. I'm not THAT interested in cataloging everything I hear. I like the music itself, and don't think I'm ready to waste my time ranking it.

What I was doing here is listing the works that sometime ago seemed rare to me. On the other hand, I named those that never appealed to me as weird stuff (Brahms' sextets, lets say).



> Well, *if we're to use these as the standard *by which we must measure rarities, then none of our contributions can compete.


This is, in some way, my idea of rarities.


----------



## MarkLV

A good thread.

1. Tchaikovsky - 'Manfred Symphony'. Really more of a symphonic poem in four movements, but it utterly amazes me that this work is not heard more often. 
2. Brahms - Serenade no.1. Unusually structured, in six movements, but much more a fully fledged symphony than serenade! A lovely, delightful work, from the first note to the last.
3. Paganini Concerto no.6. In my opinion, just as good as his first two, and well known, concertos. Superb.
4. Rubinstein Piano Concerto no.4. A wonderfully dark, brooding, romantic concerto. Must be heard more often.
5. Scriabin Piano Concerto. Again, a beautiful romantic work that deserves a wider audience.
6. Emil von Sauer Piano Concerto no.1. As above.

I'm sure there are others, but these are the ones that come to mind.


----------



## Manuel

MarkLV said:


> 4. Rubinstein Piano Concerto no.4. A wonderfully dark, brooding, romantic concerto. Must be heard more often.


There's an antological recording of this concerto by Hoffmann and the Curtis Institute Orchestra. A must have. Then you have, as usual, the ones in Hyperion and Naxos, as a part of their Romantic Piano concertos series. 
I also like Rubinstein's fifth, even though it sounds a lot like a second rate Beethoven's Emperor. 



> 6. Emil von Sauer Piano Concerto no.1. As above.


I have it in a Hyperion disc, but never gained my attention. After your suggestion I think I should try it again. Thanks for this.


----------



## Kurkikohtaus

Manuel said:


> What I was doing here is listing the works that sometime ago seemed rare to me.


By that reckoning, someone who has heard Beethoven's 5th once in his life and never cross-referenced any outside sources as to the work's popularity and significance has every right to call it "not famous" or "rare".

The follow-through and establishment of criteria as Topaz suggests is what separates a well founded discussion from the random generation of endless uninteresting lists.

That said, I found the Bronze Idol comment kind of funny, if it was meant as a joke...


----------



## Manuel

Kurkikohtaus said:


> By that reckoning, someone who has heard Beethoven's 5th once in his life and never cross-referenced any outside sources as to the work's popularity and significance has every right to call it "not famous" or "rare".
> 
> The follow-through and establishment of criteria as Topaz suggests is what separates a well founded discussion from the random generation of _endless uninteresting lists_.


Uninteresting? Certainly not for me. As you may realise there are even more names out there, waiting for recognition and deserving popularity (gaining massive audiences instead of small and snobbish circles). Wuorinen, Meyer, Camilo, Malipiero, Antheil, Kalinnikov, Birtwistle, Taktakishvili... ....


----------



## Manuel

Ireland, Panufnik, Pintscher, Tüur, Ruders, Ben-Haim, Kancheli, Bliss, Dalbavie, Zehavi, Achron...


----------



## robert

Manuel said:


> Take your time to discover it. I've been listening for six years only and at this point I have about 1700 cds. However, I can assure you my collection will keep growing, there's a lot of music out there for me to be discovered.
> 
> You shouldn't be impressed by the names you read here. Most of the names and works listed in this thread are rare if you are an amateur. I dare to say most of them are actually the first pieces you get when your collection/knowledge in this subject grows.
> 
> This works were listed here and I don't think they should be considered as rare stuff:
> 
> Ralph Vaughan Williams - 'Serenade to Music' (for Solo Singers and Orchestra)
> Schumann - Violin Concerto - *Come on, this is one of the most popular vc outhere*
> Brahms - Piano Quartet No. 1 Op. 26
> Mozart - String Quartet K. 464 (or is this by Luchesi? )
> Godowsky - Passacaglia based on the first eight bars of Schubert's Unfinished Symphony
> Berlioz - King Lear overture
> Berlioz - Les francs-juges overture
> Beethoven - Romance for Violin and Orchestra No. 2
> Alkan - Concerto for Solo Piano Op. 39
> Brahms' string sextets - *Really? They're a standard part in repertoire*
> Beethoven: Cello & Piano Sonata No 3; Archduke Piano Trio
> Berlioz Roman Carnival
> Brahms Piano Solo Op 119; Piano Quintet; Clarinet Quintet
> Bruckner Symph 4 - *One of the most famous symphonies, by a very well known composer*
> Glazunov Violin Concerto A min - *A common piece in the repertoire*
> Liszt Piano Sonata B Min - - *A common piece in the repertoire*
> 8. Mozart Symp 39 -* Mozart a rare thing?*
> Respighi Fountains of Rome - *One of Respighi's most famous works*
> Rimsky-Korsakov Russian Easter Festival Overture - Nothin to say about this, too popular
> Tchaikovsky Marche Slave - *THE PROM QUEEN, probablt the most popular work ever*.
> Chopin - Polonaise in C minor - *Come on...*
> 2. Brahms - Piano Sonata no.3 (isn't it actually famous...?)
> 3. Enescu - Romanian Rhapsody no.1 - You play at almost every amateur orchestra
> 11. Brahms - Intermezzo no.1 - *Opus number? ... It's a joke, they're part of the standard repertoire also*
> 
> My list would include
> symphonies by Peterson-Berger and Draeseke
> Bacri's Une Priere
> K. A. Hartmann's violin concerto
> Bruckner chamber works (not rare, but also non standard)
> Elgar's chamber work from his early stage.
> Kabalevsky's Requiem Op72
> violin sonatas by G. L. Catoire.
> Khrennikov's violin concertos
> Tubin - Requiem for fallen soldiers, and his violin concertos
> J. O. af Sillen - 3rd symphony and violin concerto
> Atterberg - Symphonies and concertos
> Szymanowski - piano sonatas, and Metopes.
> Andriessen's organ concerto
> Kopylov - his marvelous symphony
> a few symphonies by Alberich Magnard
> Malipiero's violin concerto (even though it's a bit scratchy....)
> 
> I'll try to get it. Is it longer and quieter than the second?


Manuel
I am not big on lists, although I could see the purpose of them. Regarding your list alot of names you listed I think have done some great things...(I enjoyed Kopylov symphony along with Veales violin concerto (not on your list) were my two best discoveries last year). If I did do lists I would include Hartmann on mine....a great piece....

Robert


----------



## robert

Manuel said:


> Ireland, Panufnik, Pintscher, Tüur, Ruders, Ben-Haim, Kancheli, Bliss, Dalbavie, Zehavi, Achron...


What a diverse list...Any favorite pieces here...Are you familiar with Panufnik's Violin concerto?

Robert


----------



## Manuel

> I enjoyed *Kopylov *symphony along with Veales violin concerto (not on your list) were my two best discoveries last year


That symphony is a whole Kopilov affair. Last year a member of other board uploaded three mp3 (being each one a part of the first three movs of this symphony), stating he had taped them from a BBC radio in the 80s; but he didn't know the work. We spent about 2 months (if not more), wandering through obscure russian symphonies until someone found it was Kopylov.
Which recording do you have? Is it the Almeyda one? I have this one and makes no point of comparison with the taped one, the conductor there makes it much more interesting (but we have no clue on who he is, or which orchestra he conducts)

Hartmann's violin concerto is a work I like very much (and reminds me of Bacri's Une Priere)



> What a diverse list...Any favorite pieces here...Are you familiar with Panufnik's Violin concerto?
> 
> Robert


Favs:
Joseph Achron: violin sonata
Ben Haim: sonata for solo violin and violin concerto
Ireland: various orchestral works (Piccadilly is one I find very funny)
Dalvabie: his violin concerto
Kancheli: third symphony.

....

I don't dare to say they are my favorite violin sonatas, symphonies or violin concerto, but they are works I like and enjoy very much.
I like that violin concerto, the recording I have of it was taken at the Proms. Is it in cd?


----------



## robert

Manuel said:


> That symphony is a whole Kopilov affair. Last year a member of other board uploaded three mp3 (being each one a part of the first three movs of this symphony), stating he had taped them from a BBC radio in the 80s; but he didn't know the work. We spent about 2 months (if not more), wandering through obscure russian symphonies until someone found it was Kopylov.
> Which recording do you have? Is it the Almeyda one? I have this one and makes no point of comparison with the taped one, the conductor there makes it much more interesting (but we have no clue on who he is, or which orchestra he conducts)
> 
> Hartmann's violin concerto is a work I like very much (and reminds me of Bacri's Une Priere)
> 
> Favs:
> Joseph Achron: violin sonata
> Ben Haim: sonata for solo violin and violin concerto
> Ireland: various orchestral works (Piccadilly is one I find very funny)
> Dalvabie: his violin concerto
> Kancheli: third symphony.
> 
> ....
> 
> I don't dare to say they are my favorite violin sonatas, symphonies or violin concerto, but they are works I like and enjoy very much.
> I like that violin concerto, the recording I have of it was taken at the Proms. Is it in cd?


Manuel,

Kopylov Symphony op14 de Almeida ASV DCA 1013
Panufnik Violin Concerto 
Kabara, Michniewski DUX 0254
Alexander Sitkovetsky EMI 7243 5 57440 2 9
very strongly rec John Veale b/w Britten Violin Concertos Mordkovitch Hickox BBC S.O.
chandos 9910
enjoy

Robert


----------



## MungoPark

*Here are some esoteric goodies!*

Where to begin! I suppose chronological would be easiest.

Baroque

Handel: Organ Concertos nos 3 and 5 from op. 7
Handel: La resurrezione, HWV 47 
G. Sammartini: Concerto grosso no 8 in G minor 
Fasch: Overture in G major
Marcello: Concerto for 2 Oboes no 14 in A major
Buxtehude: Alles, was ihr tut, BuxWV 4 
Correte: Lobt Gott, Ihr Allzugleich
Rameau: Dardanus: Suite
Duphly: Pièces de clavecin, Book 4: no 6, La du Buq

Classical

Anything by Saint-Georges
Pleyel: Concerto for Clarinet in B flat major 
Krommer: Concerto for Oboe in F major, Op. 52
Fiala: Oboe Concerto
Mozart: Les petits riens, K Anh. 10 (299b)
Gretry: Le huron: Overture 
Maldere: Symphony in G minor
Clementi: Symphony no 3 in G major, Wo 34 "Great National"
Georg Benda: Symphony in C major
Paisiello: Piano concertos nos 2 and 4
Andreas Jakob Romberg: Quintets (3) for Flute, Violin, 2 Violas and Cello, Op. 41

Early Romantic:
Ries: Quintet for Piano and Strings, Op. 74 
Ries:Concerto for Piano no 3 in C sharp minor, Op. 55
Rossini: Grand' overture obbligato a contrabbasso 
Rossini: Sonata for Harp in E flat major
Mendelssohn: Piano Quartets 1 and 2
Mendelssohn: Symphony for Strings no 10 in B minor
Berwald: Symphonies 1-4
Schubert: Divertimento for Piano 4 hands, D 823 "sur motifs originaux français" 
Weber: Piano Concertos 1 and 2
Kuhlau: Piano quartets
Auber: La sirène Overture 
Paer: La Biondina

Mid-Late Romantic
Anything by Lumbye
Saint-Saens: Rhapsodie d'Auvergne for Piano and Orchestra in C major, Op. 73 
Lehar: Hungarian Fantasy for Violin and Orchestra, Op. 45
Chabrier: Suite pastorale 
Gottschalk: Grande tarantelle for Piano and Orchestra, RO 259/Op. 67 
Herbert: Panamerica
Herz: Concerto for Piano no 5 in F minor, Op. 180 
Sullivan: Victoria and Merrie England 
Suppe: Franz Schubert: Overture 
Svendsen: Symphony no 1 in D major, Op. 4

for starters.


----------



## Manuel

> for starters


LOL

That's a very interesting list.

There's a piano roll of Saint-Säens playing his Rapsodie d'Auvergne, available at Naxos Historical.
From Chabrier I also recommend Pieces Pittoresques Op. 10 (A very good opportunity to listen to forgotten pianist Marcelle Meyer)


----------



## Amy

There's only one for me- 'When to the Temple Mary Went' by Johannes Eccard; it's absolutely sublime!


----------



## jam*tart

Here's a few:
Giacinto Scelsi- Manto I & II
Brahms- Symphony No. 4 (kind of famous, but not as famous as Beethoven's 9th, say)
Schubert- Wintereisse (sp?)
Schubert- Symphony No. 8
Stravinsky- L'histoire du soldat , and Pulcinella suite
Bartok- All string quartets
Shostakovich- most string quartets

I could really go on forever, but will stop there. Please note that these pieces are not necessarily my favourites, just the ones that sprang to mind.


----------



## Lisztfreak

jam*tart said:


> Here's a few:
> Giacinto Scelsi- Manto I & II
> Brahms- Symphony No. 4 (kind of famous, but not as famous as Beethoven's 9th, say)
> Schubert- Wintereisse (sp?)
> Schubert- Symphony No. 8
> Stravinsky- L'histoire du soldat , and Pulcinella suite
> Bartok- All string quartets
> Shostakovich- most string quartets


Whoa! These pieces, except the first and the last one, really ARE famous!

Winterreise.


----------



## Manuel

> Whoa! These pieces, except the first and the last one, really ARE famous!


LOL. That was my first thought too.


----------



## jam*tart

^^^ Maybe you should provide your own comprehensive definition of 'famous', in relation to 'classical' works, before picking apart the lists that others have submitted?

Perhaps my definition of 'famous' is a little different to yours-I was thinking of pieces that wouldn't necessarily be well known amongst members of the general public. If we're talking a specialised audience, then yes, I guess some of them are well known. In any case, I'm a little intrigued by your claim that Shostakovich's string quartets are not famous, Lisztfreak. If Bartok's quartets are 'famous' (according to your standards), then surely Shostakovich's should be considered famous also? Is Shostakovich less well known than Bartok?

Perhaps I shouldn't have posted in this thread. While its initial aim may have been to share knowledge of works that have slipped under the radar, it appears to have turned into a festival of music snobbery, a chance for people to have a good ol' giggle at the 'common' tastes of others, and celebrate their own encyclopaedic knowledge of obscure composers. I get enough of that every day at uni.

Anyhoo, just thought of a few more that I forgot to add:
Ligeti-Piano Concerto
Ligeti- Sonata for Solo Viola
Vaughan Williams- Suite for Viola and Orchestra 
Schoenberg-First Chamber Suite (this is kinda famous, I guess.)
Hooked On Classics 

Enjoy picking those apart!


----------



## Kurkikohtaus

jam*tart said:


> Perhaps my definition of 'famous' is a little different to yours-I was thinking of pieces that wouldn't necessarily be well known amongst members of the general public.


I hate to get this nit-picky, but I will. I think you need to define "general public". I you _really_ mean General public, as in average working guy on the street, then they know Beethoven's 5th and 9th (a few bars of each, anyway) and _Eine Kleine Nachtmusik_. If you mean the general listening public, then that's another story, and the things you go on to say are relevant.

All of that said, I would bet anything on the fact that the average classical music listener _does_ know Schubert 8th (Unfinished) and Brahms' 4th.


----------



## Manuel

> Vaughan Williams- Suite for Viola and Orchestra


I have a huge problem with this work. I have known about its existence for about 7 years, but it's just impossible to purchase it where I live, I hate record companies and resellers.

I love Vaughan-Williams and have all his symphonies, concertos, chamber works (not all, but many). I just seem unable to get _Flos Campi_.



> Perhaps I shouldn't have posted in this thread. While its initial aim may have been to share knowledge of works that have slipped under the radar, it appears to have turned into a festival of music snobbery, a chance for people to have a good ol' giggle at *the 'common' tastes of others,* and celebrate their own encyclopaedic knowledge of obscure composers. I get enough of that every day at uni.


Missed the point. It's not other people's tastes what we discredit and laugh at, it's their musical knowledge. 

Just joking. Don't take me seriously.

But you really think if I mention I love _de Beriot's _violin concertos is only because I'm snob? Does this criteria apply also to... let's say... Bax's first SQ?


----------



## jam*tart

Manuel said:


> I have a huge problem with this work. I have known about its existence for about 7 years, but it's just impossible to purchase it where I live, I hate record companies and resellers.


I purchased a copy online from Crystal Records-you're right, it is really difficult to find. There was another recording released last year, which I saw in the record store where I worked briefly-can't remember the label or artist for the life of me, but it does exist.



> But you really think if I mention I love _de Beriot's _violin concertos is only because I'm snob? Does this criteria apply also to... let's say... Bax's first SQ?


Of course not! It was just the manner in which some people's lists had been picked over that I took issue with. I'm all for a little healthy discussion, but nobody likes to be pounced upon.


----------



## jam*tart

Kurkikohtaus said:


> I hate to get this nit-picky, but I will. I think you need to define "general public". I you _really_ mean General public, as in average working guy on the street, then they know Beethoven's 5th and 9th (a few bars of each, anyway) and _Eine Kleine Nachtmusik_. If you mean the general listening public, then that's another story, and the things you go on to say are relevant.
> 
> All of that said, I would bet anything on the fact that the average classical music listener _does_ know Schubert 8th (Unfinished) and Brahms' 4th.


Agree completely to all of this-I did concede in my original post that works such as the two above would probably be known to a musically literate audience ('specialised' was probably the wrong word, but hey, I was tired and a little grumpy)


----------



## Guest

Woo hoo, musical snobbery!!

But all seriousness aside, I do think that lists are fun, but not important.

And I try to make all my lists as important as possible. Call me a moron, but please put oxy on the front, ok?

As I've already admitted elsewhere, I have a terrible sense of what's famous and what's not. Most things on these lists so far I would have rejected as too well known. But I still want to play, so here goes:

Peter Dickinson, piano concerto
Robert Ashley, In Sara, Mencken, Christ and Beethoven There were Men and Women
Berlioz, Benvenuto Cellini
Janacek, Osud
Michele Bokanowski, L'etoile d'Absinthe
Ludger Bruemmer, Thrill
Stravinsky, L'histoire du soldat (complete ballet)
Gordon Mumma, Hornpipe
Prokofiev, Semyon Kotko
Alvin Lucier, I am sitting in a room
Piston, Incredible Flutist (complete ballet)

I recall someone else saying of his list that all the items were well-known to him. That's how I feel now. All but two of these are very well known in some circles. OK. I've failed.


----------



## Manuel

> Peter Dickinson, piano concerto
> Robert Ashley, In Sara, Mencken, Christ and Beethoven There were Men and Women
> Berlioz, Benvenuto Cellini
> Janacek, Osud
> Michele Bokanowski, L'etoile d'Absinthe
> Ludger Bruemmer, Thrill
> Stravinsky, L'histoire du soldat (complete ballet)
> Gordon Mumma, Hornpipe
> Prokofiev, Semyon Kotko
> Alvin Lucier, I am sitting in a room
> Piston, *Incredible Flutist *(complete ballet)


That's quite an interesting list you have there, _amigo_. Many works there are only familiar from their names, but never heard them.


----------



## Josef Haydn

I just mentioned to someone on another thread, the second half of the first movment of sains-saens organ symphony (about ten minutes in) the tempo changes to adagio for the remainder of the movemetn and a beautiful theme is passed around the orchestra. 

I listened to this symphony the whole way through for the first time the other day and it literally had me in every mood. In parts, i was crying and melancholy, then 2 minutes later i was laughing in hysterics at the pure genius of the guy

wow

an awesome symphony


----------



## Guest

Thanks, Manuel! I made that list by thinking of all the pieces I return to most frequently and then cutting out the "famous" ones. So Bach's St. Matthew and Berlioz' Troyens and Saint-Saens Samson and Delilah and Stravinsky's Le Sacre and Bartok's, well Bartok's anything--those all had to go. I left off Shostakovich's Lady Macbeth for the same reason. Too famous. I should really have put Lachenmann's Gran Torso on there, though. Sorry Helmut, wherever you are!


----------



## Manuel

> I should really have put Lachenmann's Gran Torso on there, though. Sorry Helmut, wherever you are!


All the Lachenmann I know are his string quartets, which I find a bit... unorthodox. They are just not my cup of tea at this moment.


----------



## Guest

Lachenmann's wildly good. If you already like Lutoslawski, you'll find it easier to grasp Lachenmann. They were mining similar veins. If you don't like Lutoslawski, yet, perhaps a big dose of Bartok to start. Then move on to Lutoslawski then to Lachenmann. Those should both be pretty easy transitions.

Gran Torso is for string quartet, too, though much farther from 19th century string sound than the string quartets even. Don't go there first I guess I'm saying! After all, the whole point is to be able to enjoy more and more stuff. I'd suggest giving Air a try, or Harmonica, or would if those were at all easy to find.


----------



## Kurkikohtaus

some guy said:


> As I've already admitted elsewhere, I have a terrible sense of what's famous and what's not. Most things on these lists so far I would have rejected as too well known.


As far as famous is concerned, we are of course talking about "Famous" amongst average classical music listeners. *Some guy*, I think your list is quite rare and interesting, the only piece I would call borderline "famous" on that list is _L'Histoire du Soldat_. But that's because I have a degree in music and _everybody_ who went to University for music knows _L'Histoire_... perhaps the general classical public isn't so well aware of it, I'm not sure.


----------



## Edward Elgar

Has anyone heard of Svendsen? He's nearly the exact conteporary of Grieg. 

He wrote a piece that I absolutly love - Romance for Violin and Orchestra. I think it used to be played a lot, but now it's gone out of fashion. I would recomend this piece to everybody.


----------



## oisfetz

Yes, I've by Aaron Rosand (with piano). Lovely piece. And splendid play.


----------



## Manuel

Edward Elgar said:


> Has anyone heard of Svendsen? He's nearly the exact conteporary of Grieg.
> 
> He wrote a piece that I absolutly love - Romance for Violin and Orchestra. I think it used to be played a lot, but now it's gone out of fashion. I would recomend this piece to everybody.


A beautiful piece. Svendsen is more known after Rustles of Spring.


----------



## Evan Roberts

How about_ Danzon no.2_ by Arturo Márquez, very famous in Latin America, but elsewhere?

Here's the work as performed by the Simon Bolivar Youth Orchestra:


----------



## Manuel

Not that I LOVE it, but I'm really enjoying *Maskats*' Concerto Grosso.


----------



## oisfetz

Borodin's first SQ
Tchaikovsky Grand piano sonata
Dvorak's string sextet
Raff's string octet
Saint-Saëns first violin sonata
" " " " Suite Algerienne
Enescu's first violin sonata
Franck's SQ
Taktakishvili's first violin concerto
Rakov first violin concerto
Miaskovsky violin concerto
Medtner Epic violin sonata
Kodaly's solo cello sonata
Khatchaturian piano sonata
Suk's piano pieces op.17 violin and piano
" First SQ
Prokofieff's SQs.
Edouard Franck sring sextet
Lekeu violin sonata and SQ
Cherubini's the 6 SQs.
Chopin's piano trio
Rachmaninoff's cello sonata
Fridays for SQ
B-La-F SQ
Birthdays SQ
Rimsky Korsakoff's piano trio
I can go on to 100...


----------



## Manuel

> Taktakishvili's first violin concerto


More than the second?


----------



## oisfetz

The F minor v.c.


----------



## opus67

I think, for oisfetz, the question should actually be "Which piece that you love IS famous?"


----------



## oisfetz

Well,my dear; I collect "rarities" on chamber instrumentals and string with orch. I could
name much more rare pieces if I want to. But I don't.


----------



## Morigan

Taktakishvili? Is that a real name?


----------



## oisfetz

Yes, from Georgia (Russia), like papa Joseph.


----------



## Lisztfreak

oisfetz said:


> Yes, from Georgia (Russia)


Hey! Excuse me, but Georgia and Russia real aren't the same.


----------



## oisfetz

I know, but I've said Russia for the americans that ignore geography,
and can think this Georgia is their's


----------



## phoenixshade

*Resurrecting an old thread...*

Sorry for resurrecting such an old thread, but I found it interesting.

I don't possess nearly the library of some who have posted, but I'll add my contribution nonetheless.

  

Uuno Klami - _Kalevala Suite_. There seems to be a debt to Stravinsky in the rhythms here; I detect a bit of _Rite of Spring_ and _Firebird_ in it, but it is no more an imitation than is Prokofiev's better-known _Scythian Suite_. The recording I have is coupled with _Sea Pictures_, performed by Leif Segerstam and the Finnish Radio Symphony Orchestra on Finlandia. (Now discontinued - Naxos release linked, as I could not find the Finlandia offered for sale, and I'm not parting with mine! )

Arnold Schoenberg - _A Survivor from Warsaw_. The twelve-tone orchestral accompaniment fraught with dissonance is the perfect complement to the spoken-word dialog of a (fictional) holocaust survivor. The choral segment at the end is particularly powerful. The disc also includes some orchestral works by Webern, perfomed by Claudio Abbado and the Vienna Philharmonic on DG.

Alfred Schnittke - _String Quartet #2_. This was inspired by the death of Ukrainian film director Larissa Shepitko. If there is an heir to Shostakovich, this is it. This piece was included on a CD with Shostakovich's _String Quartet #8_ (my reason for buying) and Tchaikovsky's _String Quartet #1_, and quickly became my favorite piece on the disc. The recording I have is the Duke Quartet on Collins Classics.

Incidentally, it is because of the Schnittke piece that I was exposed to Shepitko's films _Wings_ and _The Ascent_, which I'd also recommend.



Note: the images are linked to sites where these can be purchased, if anyone is interested.


----------



## Rondo

There are so many under-rated classical pieces out there I don't know where to begin. 

Right off the top of my mind, would be Shostakovich's magnificent symphonic trio: 10, 11, 12 (not to undermine the greatness of his earlier ones, such as 5 and 7--which are also good, but over-performed a bit).

Also, Malcolm Arnold's symphonies. Anyone heard any of them?


----------



## Lang

The one that comes immediately to mind is Milhaud's Chansons de Ronsard. A really engaging and inventive set of light songs for high soprano and orchestra.


----------



## jhar26

Rondo said:


> Also, Malcolm Arnold's symphonies. Anyone heard any of them?


Yes - I have all of them in a box set from Naxos.


----------



## Methodistgirl

I will have to say Roses from the South by Strauss.
judy tooley


----------



## Guest

But Judy, the category is "Piece that you love that's _not_ famous."

_Roses from the South_ is one of his _more_ famous pieces. (Even people, like myself, who never listen to J. Strauss if they can help it, have heard _Roses from the South._)

And now, I guess I have to play this game, too. (There are rules, after all.)

How about Jonathan Berger's _Meteora_? That ought to qualify.


----------



## BuddhaBandit

John Antill's Corroboree. I recently posted about this in the "What are you listening to now?" thread, but I believe it merits special attention. There's only a couple recordings of it, and it's a great piece.


----------



## Elgarian

I'm not clear about just how 'not famous' they have to be, to qualify.

Elgar's _Spirit of England_ is hardly ever performed, but it's available on 3 different recordings - so I guess that's slightly famous and won't count?

I don't think Parry's 2nd symphony is ever performed now; and although it's been recorded, I think the recording may be on the edge of deletion somewhere. So can I count that?

And then there's a recent discovery - Francisco Durante's 12-minute _Magnificat_. Durante doesn't seem to feature in my Gramophone and Penguin recordings guides - so can I count this?


----------



## Isola

Is Mily Balakirev's _Islamey - Oriental Fantasy for Piano_ famous? I guess not outside of the piano world. I love it!


----------



## marval

I am not sure these I love, but I do like them and I can't say I think they are very famous.

Giovanni Paisiello piano concertos

Ralph Vaughan Williams Concerto for brass tuba

Johann Baptist Vanhal Viola Concerto


Margaret


----------



## jam*tart

Rondo said:


> There are so many under-rated classical pieces out there I don't know where to begin.
> 
> Right off the top of my mind, would be Shostakovich's magnificent symphonic trio: 10, 11, 12 (not to undermine the greatness of his earlier ones, such as 5 and 7--which are also good, but over-performed a bit).
> 
> Also, Malcolm Arnold's symphonies. Anyone heard any of them?


Seconded re. the Shostakovich. These three symphonies are wonderful, esp. 11.

Regarding Malcolm Arnold-a fairly recent book that you might be interested in:
Raphael D. Thöne, Malcolm Arnold:A Composer of Real Music, Symphonic Writing, Style and Aesthetics.
Germany: Edition Wissenschaft, 2007. 202 pp.
ISBN 3 937748 06 7 ; 978 3 937748 06 1.


----------



## gregorypianoman

Yes, yes, yes, a hundred times yes to Thalberg's Moise Fantasy. The final moments, with the three-hand effect, are absolutely transcendent


----------

